# לוחם lohem



## amijus

Hi, somebody told me that lohem means warrior ) All I need is to know how to write ( like in books) the word warrior, or phrase warrior of God. I want to paint this phrase on my banner. Can you help?

Oh and I found in web that God's warrior is Lochem El. Is that correct? How to pronounce it, and how to write it? I need some scan from book or something, to put this on my banner  Thank you.


----------



## Le Bélier

warrior = לוחם (or with nikkudot, לוֹחֵם)​ I believe that it is pronounced like it is spelled: _lochem_.  Wait for a native to confirm, but if I'm not mistaken, the stress is on the first syllable.


​


----------



## Gadyc

The word are exact, but...
I never met the expression Lohem El. I don't even remember any concordant phrase or offer something that will sound real Hebrew with same meaning. 
I can try to propose ideological explainations but it is not a languistic isuue.

"the stress is on the first syllable"
If you mean מלרע (ultimate accent) or  מלעיל (penultimate accent)- then it is מלרע - the last syllable is accented.


----------



## amijus

Thank you guys ) Honestly I'm really shocked that you never heard about elochim el. BUt I don't know Hebrew, so it is brobably truth. How then I can write the sentence : warrior of God?


----------



## Gadyc

amijus said:


> Thank you guys ) Honestly I'm really shocked that you never heard about elochim el. BUt I don't know Hebrew, so it is brobably truth. How then I can write the sentence : warrior of God?


 
_Elochim El and Lochem El are not the same_
_1st is approximatively "The Lord G-D" and the 2nd can be translated as "G-d's warior"._
_Both are not used as expressions in Hebrew, neither biblical or modern. It looks and sounds realy like translated phrases._
_There is a very light usage of "El Elochim" - G-D The Lord._


----------



## JaiHare

If you're talking about biblical Hebrew, the phrase would be something like

*גִּבּוּר חַיִל לֵאלוֹהִים*
_gibur chayil lelohim_. 

The phrase _gibur chayil_ is the biblical way of saying "hero" or "warrior." Nowadays, we would say (I think)

*לוֹחֵם מִלְחֲמוֹת ה׳*
_lochem milchamot haShem_, 

one who fights the battles of haShem (God) -- as the Rambam says of Mashiach in _Hilchot Melachim_ of the _Mishneh Torah_.

JaiHare


----------



## amijus

Other thing is, that I'm a little confused witch one is the best to paint it on my worship banner  maybe I should put there every version of " warrior of God?


----------



## G. Boyd

Ok.  So when it comes to a tatoo that is supposed to say, "Warrior of God"
in "Biblical" Hebrew, it would be best to follow the example of, "_gibur chayil lelohim"_?


----------



## JaiHare

G. Boyd said:


> Ok.  So when it comes to a tatoo that is supposed to say, "Warrior of God" in "Biblical" Hebrew, it would be best to follow the example of, _gibur chayil lelohim"_?



Maybe even _gibur el_ (which is what I put on the other thread). A _gibur_ in the Bible is a hero or warrior, a valiant man. In smichut (construct) with _el_, it means something like "Warrior of God." The problem is that this phrase does not appear in the Bible at any point, so we cannot pull a phrase directly from the Bible and say, "This is how it was said." We can only reconstruct the phrase. _Gibur chayil_ is the expression for a "warrior," a valiant and courageous man. In modern Hebrew, we also have לוחם _lochem_ ("fighter") and חייל _chayal_ ("soldier"). These words are not found in the the Bible.

JaiHare


----------



## G. Boyd

gibur el is basically what the Strongs references say.  But it's a reconstruction, as you say.  How good of a reconstruction is it?  I realize that it's not a term that we see in any historical writings, but how accurate do you think it is?  


I suppose it makes sense that they would have used an offshoot of the Phonecian alphabet initially.  When did the more familiar "Hebrew/Aramaic" characters come on the scene?

Thanks


----------



## lohem lahamyah

amijus said:


> Hi, somebody told me that lohem means warrior ) All I need is to know how to write ( like in books) the word warrior, or phrase warrior of God. I want to paint this phrase on my banner. Can you help?
> 
> Oh and I found in web that God's warrior is Lochem El. Is that correct? How to pronounce it, and how to write it? I need some scan from book or something, to put this on my banner  Thank you.


yes Lohem means warrior of which i researched 5 years ago when i took the new name lohem lahamyah....lohem=warrior,lahamyah= of God and good so i put them both together warrior of God and all things that R good <3


----------



## Abaye

Lahamyah (?לחמיה) is supposed to be a Hebrew word / name / term?
Although it's a possible combination, in practice I don't find anything like it.


----------

